# holy moly!!!!!! bfp...omg!!!!



## doc123

:bfp:10dpo today.. on hols and poas just to make sure... got bfn yesterday adn thought out for sure this cycle but.... shock of all shocks today bfp on first response test.. very light so i'm killing myself to wait for a clearblue digi.. but only got one and on hols so difficult adn expensive to get another here so waiting till tomorrow....its a very very very cautious bfp announcement for me today... and i'm terrified after 3mc and losing twins with mc #3 recently....fingers firmly crossed... will test again tomorrow...but :cloud9::happydance: and lots of :cry: with happiness and shock for :bfp:... please god let this one stick........


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## elmaxie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!

I am so so pleased for you and hubby....praying for sticky bean!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats yay woohooo xxxxx


----------



## honey08

OMG SO SO PLSED 4 u hun ! especially after the losses, so glad this didnt take u long to get !!
wishin us both super sticky beans :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lollylou1

really pleased for you hun, hoping this is a sticky bean

Lou
xxx


----------



## always

oh wow! congrats sweets!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:

I have read quite a few of your posts when I was WTTC so I am really thrilled to see you get your long awaited :bfp:

All the best for the next 9 months and a happy, healthy, sticky bean.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## hellotasha

woooo congrats xxx


----------



## readyforbaby

Congratulations and cheers to a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## Vestirse

Omg, wonderful news!!! Stick little bean, stick!!!!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

thats great news xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Lots of sticky dust congrats . xx.


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news darling. If anyone deserves this, you so do.

You have cheered me up and made my day xxxx


----------



## Faerie

Oh wow that's great to hear! Fingers crossed and lots of sticky glue xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! I hope this one is a sticky for you!! :hugs:


----------



## lola

Congratulations xxxx let this bean be a sticky one x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc I am so very very very happy for you!! I know how important it was for you to get your :bfp: before jan!! 

CONGRATS!!! Sending you lots of super super sticky :dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations!!
Lots of super super sticcckkky baby dust :)


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## sonrisa

congratulations!!!


----------



## ktsl123

COngrats and good luck to you.


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, wishing you a sticky bean xx


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

WOW!!! Doc, thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

I'm over the moon for you babe!:hugs:

Wishing you lots of sticky baby glue..........xxxxxxx

J xx


----------



## cerilou

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## princess_t

Congrats hun. x


----------



## buffycat

doc!!!!! 

:headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance:

am so pleased for you!!!!

and i know that this is a happy but scarey time too....take care hun :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## dizzy duck

Congratualtions on your :bfp:, Sticky vibes coming your way. Hope all goes well you deserve it. Take care :hug: XX


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## mrs shine

:yipee:Woohoo, congratulations:wohoo:

Sending you loads of sticky dust :hug:


----------



## Omi

Congrats and all the best, hun! Wishing you all the sticky dust in the world!!!

Big Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Ah, now here's a post I really wanted to see.

Massive congratulations to you both and oceans of sticky :dust: coming your way just to make you feel even more happy (if that's possible).

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a bundle of joy at the end that you so deserve. 

:flower: 
:flower: :flower:
:flower: :flower: :flower:
:flower: :flower:
:flower: ​


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwww! thats fantastic news doc :) im so pleased for you babe xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:wohoo:YIPEE!! :loopy::loopy:WOOOHOOO:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

That is fantastic praying for a sticky bean for you x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Suzanne

I need to go away more often if im going to come back to this sort of news! This is fantastic news sweetie im so happy for you! Congrats and here is sending lots of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## shelleylu

Wow, Im so pleased for you Doc!

Congratulations, and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Lots of :dust: and glue and stuff xxxxx


----------



## emie

:happydance::happydance:

congrats hun on your:bfp: sending darker line dust:dust::dust:


----------



## Janisdkh

This is fantastic news doc! I am sooooo happy for you. I hope this baby or babies are sticky! Big hugs to you.


----------



## doc123

OMG!!! started bleeding.. this can not be happening again.....cant do it again.. so so so so sad.....why me?


----------



## Mamafy

:( :hugs:


----------



## mrs shine

Oh hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

doc123 said:


> OMG!!! started bleeding.. this can not be happening again.....cant do it again.. so so so so sad.....why me?

Oh no hun, what has happened since you posted this??


----------



## Greta

Congratulations! That is brilliant news. x


----------



## JJF

congrats!!!


----------



## doc123

Logiebear said:


> doc123 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! started bleeding.. this can not be happening again.....cant do it again.. so so so so sad.....why me?
> 
> Oh no hun, what has happened since you posted this??Click to expand...

hiya.. had no further bleeing.. saw my doc today and having a scan mid-next week and just hoping in praying.. not feeling good about it in the slightest!!!! I want to be positive and want to feel positive but i just cant. Going to try to stay sane rather than hope for anything more.. will keep posting with updates.....


----------



## mrs shine

Thinking of you hun:hugs:


----------



## divagee

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: i too am in the same boat! Been a real crazy past 6months, lots of highs and lows...:cry: i came off the pill and my periods were either none existant or very very long... i thought there was no hope and didn't think i was even ovulating! But this morning i test at 10dpo and got my first ever :bfp:!!! Wow i'm still in shock it's the best Xmas present ever. I have to highly recommend vitex and preseed it definatley does the trick!!!

I wish you all the best in your pregnancy x


----------



## mama2connor

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey hun, how are you doing?


----------



## Greta

Congratulations. x


----------



## keerthy

honey, hope everythings fine with you. :hugs:

Praying for you....:hug::hug:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations - sending you lots of sticky glue x x


----------



## kookie

congratulations


----------



## massacubano

congrats :bfp:


----------



## todteach

:yipee:congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------

